# Water heater recommendation



## rensell (Oct 26, 2017)

Good day. Winter is coming and it's really annoying. I'm planning to buy a tankless water heater. I checked all of the water heater on Amazon and in this site http://www.elreviews.com/tankless-water-heater-reviews/. There so many choices in there and I'm confused. Please help me with my problem, give me some suggestion and advice on what would be the best water heater that I should buy. Thank you!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Trade secret, they’re all the same. Go with the cheapest and you’ll be good to go.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Srsly does no one read the posting rules?
Here is your answer @rensell...
http://www.plumbingzone.com/showthread.php?p=152182
I would also accept this answer...









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Not a plumber but a diy h.o. Who can not read professionals only


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

Have you tried looking up the brand where water shoots through an open flame? It?s Korean.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Oorgnid said:


> Have you tried looking up the brand where water shoots through an open flame? It?s Korean.


Like this? Seems good!





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

You know, you would.


----------



## rensell (Oct 26, 2017)

sorry if I commit any mistakes that is forbidden in the rule. I just want suggestions and recommendation regarding on this. My friend said that this site have numerous skillful plumbers so I thought that you guys can help me. by the way thank you for your answers


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Go to our sister site http://www.diychatroom.com/
they have plumbers their that can answer your question


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

rensell said:


> sorry if I commit any mistakes that is forbidden in the rule. I just want suggestions and recommendation regarding on this. My friend said that this site have numerous skillful plumbers so I thought that you guys can help me. by the way thank you for your answers


Look homie I'm gonna be nice since you apologized. Read this first...
http://www.plumbingzone.com/showthread.php?p=152182
Your friend was right there are many skilled plumbers here, but this site is for pros only.
You're welcome to read posts and search threads but that's about it

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Always fun!


----------

